# Anyone smoke a clay pipe?



## BefriendedbyBolivar (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a clay churchwarden, but I don't know what to expect. Anyone smoke one?

Cheers....


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I personally have never smoked a clay pipe, although I have contemplated getting one to try. Right now though I guess I'm just content with my cobs and briars. Now, there WAS a time "back in the day" that I did smoke some rather _unusual_ pipes.... But that's another story entirely.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I smoke a clay churchwarden every Christmas Eve - and on other rare occasions.

It's a decent smoke - the pipe burns very hot but the tobacco smokes only somewhat hot. As for clay having no taste, that's largely true except for the taste of the clay "mouthpiece" when I puff. It's a fun thing to do but I'm a clencher and don't like to hold pipes while I smoke, so I find it mildly annoying after awhile. But I don't recommend you hold a traditional clay pipe while you smoke it unless you need some extra blisters on your hand.

You might also look into the Lepeltier clay pipes. They look and smoke a little more like a standard pipe and have a vulcanite stem instead of clay. They are double-walled so they smoke cooler, and they can be clenched.

Clay will never again take over the world but it's something to try.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

I smoke what you would consider a colonial clay pipe and it's great.

Pros
Cheap
High tolerance to heat and humidity
You can smoke it as often as you want
Doesn't hold flavor of previous smokes like a briar would

Cons
Fragile

I have one of these and it's great for random short smoke breaks at home, requires little cleaning, and no dry time. Small bowl can be packe dover and over again if you want to smoke longer. The draw is based entirely on how you pack it.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I've got a couple Catlinite calumets (pipestone/peacepipe), and they smoke quite well, though I only use them with straight VAs.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

I smoke a clay as a "test" pipe for new blends sometimes. Mine has a tip that was dipped in something like red wax (but doesn't come off with smoking) so I don't taste clay when smoking. They are about the same price as cobs so not a big investment. They are fun to smoke and a very clean burn. They can get hot to hold but with a little observation you can still hold the bowl where the ember is not. Alternately you can hold the stem like a cigar. I've never dropped mine but I assume that action would end poorly. Fun to smoke in any case. I think I paid under $7 for a clay around 8" or 9" in length. Definately worth the experience and to have in your collection.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

I have thought about it many times but I have never taken the plunge.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

I had the Charlotte Bronte clay pipe from Vegas Smokes years ago when I was Civil War reenacting. It was a decent smoke, served me well but never ever grab a lit clay by the bowl unless you want to reenact the scene from Raiders of the Lost Ark when Todt grabs the headpiece to the staff of Ra in the bar.

BrSpiritus


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

For those interested in clay pipes, this is a very good site on historical clay pipes:
Clay Tobacco Pipes


----------



## Mister Entertainer (Oct 7, 2009)

I would really like to get my hands on one but there are none at my b&m. Where on the internets could a person get one?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister Entertainer said:


> I would really like to get my hands on one but there are none at my b&m. Where on the internets could a person get one?


Clay pipes at rock bottom prices!!
Lepeltier pipes - The World's finest clay pipes.
Pipeshoppe.com Home of Penn Valley Pipes & Tobacco Co.http://www.pipeshoppe.com/category1.htm


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

BrSpiritus said:


> ... but never ever grab a lit clay by the bowl unless you want to reenact the scene from Raiders of the Lost Ark when Todt grabs the headpiece to the staff of Ra in the bar.


 Excellent illustration!


----------

